# For Sale: Women's skis



## amf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Rossignol B3 - *Dimensions: L 160; waist 83
An all mountain, quiver-of-one ski.  Good in powder, crud, & in the woods. Skis come with small bindings and have been well cared for. Although a few years old, this is still a great ski. If you are looking to take a step up from your older narrow skis, you won’t regret this! 
Asking $150

*Salomon Scream8 Pilot - *Dimensions: L 160; waist 69
An older model ski good ski for eastern carving. Comes with small bindings. Good condition.  Asking $75

Boots are also available, but they are VERY small (womens street 6?). However, they have hotfeet attachments. Never having used them, I don't know if they are removable for transfer between boots. 

PM if interested; photos can be provided. Located in Philly area; will meet in a half hour radius, or will be in southern VT the end of October.

Here's a link to the photos... can't figure out how to post them:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14874846@N04/sets/72157635500822684/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

amf said:


> *Rossignol B3 - *Dimensions: L 160; waist 83
> An all mountain, quiver-of-one ski.  Good in powder, crud, & in the woods. Skis come with small bindings and have been well cared for. Although a few years old, this is still a great ski. If you are looking to take a step up from your older narrow skis, you won’t regret this!
> Asking $150
> 
> ...



My cousin needs skis like this he is short are they colored for females.


----------



## amf (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't know what "female" colors would be, but the B3's are yellow with a white floral-ly print. The Scream8's are a basic red / blue pattern I believe. I'll post a couple of pics.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

amf said:


> Don't know what "female" colors would be, but the B3's are yellow with a white floral-ly print. The Scream8's are a basic red / blue pattern I believe. I'll post a couple of pics.



Pictures would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 9, 2013)

FWIW women's skis are usually softer flex and designed for a skier who sits back, which most women do.  And putting your cousin on a floraly printed ski is just cruel.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG that's patronizing.  What makes you think women more than men sit back?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW women's skis are usually softer flex and designed for a skier who sits back, which most women do.  And putting your cousin on a floraly printed ski is just cruel.



If there a good value and not pink he probably buy them. Perfect size for him because he is short.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 9, 2013)

LiquidFeet said:


> OMG that's patronizing. What makes you think women more than men sit back?



It's not patronizing. It's the plain fact of the matter and an assumption that ski manufacturers make for some of their models. Watch below and listen to what he says about the balance point of the ski and mounting. 



Another article:  http://explore.visitmammoth.com/blog/bid/259006/What-s-the-Difference-Between-Men-s-and-Women-s-Skis

The issue is the center of gravity.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> It's not patronizing. It's the plain fact of the matter and an assumption that ski manufacturers make for some of their models. Watch below and listen to what he says about the balance point of the ski and mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, but my wife hated her skis when they mounted like that. We had to have remounted.


----------



## amf (Sep 10, 2013)

The woman these skis belonged to ripped. No backseat driver there.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel patronized and put down when thetrailboss says "...designed for a skier who sits back, which most women do,"  since I am a woman. Center of gravity is often low on women, thus all kinds of things happen differently than for people whose center of gravity is high, where all kinds of other things happen.  "Sitting back" is not something more often done by people whose weight is concentrated low or high; I see men doing it all over the mountain.   Sitting down and back is a technical adjustment to fear and becomes a habit with practice and after fear declines.

I teach never-ever skiers; pretty much every one of them sits back at first.  Learning to not sit back is something every skier needs to deal with no matter where the bindings are mounted.  It's different for every skier.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2013)

Can you post a picture I got to show my cousin your price for him and so is the size ?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2013)

LiquidFeet said:


> I feel patronized and put down when thetrailboss says "...designed for a skier who sits back, which most women do,"  since I am a woman. Center of gravity is often low on women, thus all kinds of things happen differently than for people whose center of gravity is high, where all kinds of other things happen.  "Sitting back" is not something more often done by people whose weight is concentrated low or high; I see men doing it all over the mountain.   Sitting down and back is a technical adjustment to fear and becomes a habit with practice and after fear declines.
> 
> I teach never-ever skiers; pretty much every one of them sits back at first.  Learning to not sit back is something every skier needs to deal with no matter where the bindings are mounted.  It's different for every skier.



I explained what I meant.  Sorry you took it the wrong way.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 11, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I explained what I meant.  Sorry you took it the wrong way.



You have no need to be sorry for it. Every ski manufacture builds a womens soi differently than a mens ski. They should build them differently as the bodies are different. If you follow the directions for mounting a ski, every womens ski I have ever mounted has a foward mounting position than a mens ski does(usually 2cm). Womens boots also are built different as they have lower calfs then men.

Some women may prefere not to hwve the binding foward, but that does not change the fact that it was designed that way fr a reason.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, but it's not because women sit back.   "Sitting" and "sitting back" are technical issues, not anatomical issues.  Boots and skis designed for women are made different from men's gear because of anatomy, not technical flaws.   It's unfortunate if you get anatomy and technique mixed up and don't even see the difference.

This forum is mostly guys talking, I know that, but there may be a few women reading.  Do you care how they interpret what you say about women in general?  If you don't, then go ahead and insist that most women sit back.  Dig yourself in deeper by saying you're sorry I MISINTERPRETED what you said.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2013)

amf said:


> *Rossignol B3 - *Dimensions: L 160; waist 83
> An all mountain, quiver-of-one ski.  Good in powder, crud, & in the woods. Skis come with small bindings and have been well cared for. Although a few years old, this is still a great ski. If you are looking to take a step up from your older narrow skis, you won’t regret this!
> Asking $150
> 
> ...




So what is the opinion on these skis not style but for a guy who is short probably about 5 foot tall maybe 175 lbs been skiing for 15 years a few days a year, performance wise my cousin loves the price and size is what he was looking for, just curious others people opinion?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So what is the opinion on these skis not style but for a guy who is short probably about 5 foot tall maybe 175 lbs been skiing for 15 years a few days a year, performance wise my cousin loves the price and size is what he was looking for, just curious others people opinion?



I would not suggest it.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 18, 2013)

amf said:


> Here's a link to the photos... can't figure out how to post them:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14874846@N04/sets/72157635500822684/



Click on the little box with arrow - Grab the HTTL/BB Code - Copy and paste code directly into the message. Don't use the buttons above the message. Wha-la!

Scotty - Does your cousin care if the ski is yellow? I'd say go for it. What the worse that can happen? 




Ross B3 by amf22000, on Flickr


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Click on the little box with arrow - Grab the HTTL/BB Code - Copy and paste code directly into the message. Don't use the buttons above the message. Wha-la!
> 
> Scotty - Does your cousin care if the ski is yellow? I'd say go for it. What the worse that can happen?
> 
> ...



That is my opinion, he doesn't care about the color at all.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2013)

So anyone else have an opinion on weather my cousin should buy these I thinking it be fine, he not skiing hardcore, but snowymonster why you think it such a bad idea.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Sep 19, 2013)

Scotty, these are 160s.  At that length they will probably perform best for a skier weighing somewhere between 130 and 150.  How much does your cousin weigh?  If he's considerably heavier, skip the skis.  If he's small, then go for it.  They don't look like women's skis, so no embarrassment there.

The skis were bought flat and bindings were added by the owner.  Those bindings will need to be remounted for larger feet than a size 6 woman's foot.  That's no problem; it will cost something to have this done at a ski shop but not a fortune.  If your cousin is a small guy, then the bindings will work just fine but will simply need to be remounted to fit his boots. 

The biggest difference between women's skis and men's skis is the assumption that men will weigh more and thus put more pressure on the skis than women.   That's the reason for my question about your cousin's weight.  The binding position, which was referred to earlier in this thread, deals with the fact that women have a majority of their weight in their hips which is low on the body, while men have wide heavy chests and thin chicken legs.  Your cousin will be moving the bindings anyway when they are remounted if he gets them.  So all that stuff about women's skis being a poor choice for men doesn't matter if his weight is appropriate and the bindings are moved....and if the graphics are not gender-specific.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So anyone else have an opinion on weather my cousin should buy these I thinking it be fine, he not skiing hardcore, but snowymonster why you think it such a bad idea.



Huh? I haven't even chimed in on this thread until now.

But, since you asked: liquidfeet is right. Your cousin weighs about 175 lbs., right? He will probably squash a 160 length ski. I think he needs something longer. But, if price is the consideration and technical specs don't really matter, go ahead and get it. It'll slide on snow just like any other ski.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Huh? I haven't even chimed in on this thread until now.
> 
> But, since you asked: liquidfeet is right. Your cousin weighs about 175 lbs., right? He will probably squash a 160 length ski. I think he needs something longer. But, if price is the consideration and technical specs don't really matter, go ahead and get it. It'll slide on snow just like any other ski.



You did I was just curious of other opinions. He is 180 lbs and 5ft a.d 5 inch tall, just told me he rather not have female skis, I recommend him to go to our local ski shop for their swap sale.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 20, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I would not suggest it.





Scotty said:


> You did I was just curious of other opinions. He is 180 lbs and 5ft a.d 5 inch tall, just told me he rather not have female skis, I recommend him to go to our local ski shop for their swap sale.



Scotty, you might be thinking of thetrailboss.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Scotty, you might be thinking of thetrailboss.



Oops sorry about that my mistake thanks for advice everyone.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah...no offense to amf who wants to make a sale  , but I'd probably not do it because it is just not the right ski for him for reasons stated and a remount of the bindings (assuming that they do need a remount as opposed to sliding them along a rail) would just add to the cost for a ski that he just may not really like as opposed to a different ski.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 21, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Scotty, you might be thinking of thetrailboss.



Yeah, pretty easy to mistake me for thetrailboss since we look alike.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Yeah, pretty easy to mistake me for thetrailboss since we look alike.



I wear my Snowmonster costume often....


----------

